# Outdoor Entertainment Center



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been wanting to do this for awhile and after some suggestions on speaker placement from Ralph Miller I tackled the project. Here is a photo of the outside of the trailer. I don't have photos of the inside at this time, but I put in a plate in place of the coaxial cable plate to hook up the TV. It has a coaxial cable input and an HDMI input. The TV is mounted on a Thule mount that can be repositioned easily inside the trailer by the front queen bed or rear bunk beds using their POD system. Next project is to upgrade the stereo to a bluetooth model that I can hook my iPhone into and control from outdoors.


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks great. How much time did you spend converting the stove area over to an entertainment area?

Michael


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice









Actually f you look to the back of your Stereo - there is probably an 8 pin mini din connector for ipod control..... you can run the cable over as a drop down or plug it in inside....... Jensen Direct Ipod connector

and then you can install a remote eye for the stereo Jensen Direct Stereo remote eye and you will have full control of your stereo/DVD/Ipod player with the stereos remote...... If you Add Audio/Video In outs you will be able to play DVD's outside as well.....

Jensen Direct also has TV mounts..........


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Now that's FANCY Looks good


----------



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

That looks amazing! Very well done


----------

